# Misc pics from the past :)



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I was looking for some random old pics and thought I'd share some from the past couple of years that I kind of 'forgot about'

First though...here's what our place looked like 3 years ago when we got hit with a major ice storm. Look how thick the woods were. See that thick tree towards the middle? Well all that grown up brush on the right side of it was actually a HUGE mound of dirt that covered what looked like a dump! It was soooo bad back there OMG. A house had burned down on the property and instead of cleaning it out they bulldozed it back, and covered it with dirt! 









Here's what it looked like this past summer! You can see that same thick tree next to those logs. The woods on the other side of the creek were narrowed considerably and my husband is trying to get grass to grow over there. We're going to work on clearing some of the woods - small trees/bushes so we can get more sun in there and try to get some grass to grow back there too.
We still have a lot of work to do but kind of at a stand still right now <don't know what to do with the remaining brush pile and about 30 tires!!!>.









Spring....can't wait for these to start blooming, they are so pretty 









Silver Charm inspecting the camera - he's the 'mascot' at Old Friends Equine Retirement home in Georgetown, Ky









2007 we lived on a horse farm and this was our front yard...









I have to say I MISS that view. I can't see anything here we have so many trees.









I remember taking this with my old camera, and being so proud LOL my Mother's Day roses in 2008. I don't do a lot of pics inside, and I wanted to get the reflexion in the window...heh.









A family friend's daughter, they couldn't afford to get her pics done, so we did a few spare the moment pics while camping at my dads. 


















My oldest daughter trying to ignore me back in 2009 LOL









My son that same day...awwww...


















Desert Stormer and her 14 hour old Bernardini colt









He's now a 2yo so he hasn't raced yet, need to find out if he's named, soooo cute 









What KY usually looks like in January! <but not this year!>









Bored? let's just chew on his jacket...



























Something we haven't gotten to do this winter  









I miss doing this kind of stuff, I really need to get out and do it this spring! 









This one and the one above are original straight out of the camera <besides making a smaller file & adding a watermark>. 









Spring at the track...


















Heh....I think I was bored









Solo Piano flying solo in the paddock...









Karelian winning the Makers Mark Mile..he got a career ending injury later on - during morning workouts  My husband takes care of him <gelding>, I think one or two of his brothers, and his mama well when he works days..right now he is doing foaling.. This guy has a great life.













































It was dark in the barn but I always loved this one









That's it for tonight...now in case your wondering...I have been trying to clean out some of my online files...whew, it's a job! I have so much more to go through <it'll never get finished LOL>


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Those are gorgeous!  Nice work! :thumb:


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Wow your photos are absolutely gorgeous! I would looove to have a decent camera to get some shots like that.


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

No matter what you post pics of they are always amazing! Thanks for letting us enjoy them


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

As always I love your pictures.


----------



## BareCreekFarm (Nov 20, 2011)

Awesome pics! They are so clear, I love them! :thumb:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone  I was trying not to post 'horsey' stuff, but it's hard not to do since 95% of my pics involve horses <or goat butts...LOL!!!! just kidding!>.

Most of the pics before 2009 were taken with my first DSLR an Olympus E-500. It was a lower end DSLR and a wonderful camera, I think I paid $600 for that camera and it came with 2 lenses, all kinds of accessories and a great camera bag - I just retired that bag in Nov. Loved that camera, but it was too slow for horse racing/horse sports.
I might have used my old point and shoot for the pics of the 'front yard' at the horse farm where we used to live, but can't remember.

I used a Canon 40D with 70-200mm f2.8 lens for all the stuff from Spring 2009 to current for the misc stuff, but last year I bought a new camera for horse sports/sales/etc. 
It's a lot of fun, I really do enjoy it. I've gotten lazy though, but it's just so 'bleh' looking out there really isn't anything interesting to photograph. Wish we'd had some snow this winter to make it interesting! 
Doing these simple, fun shots also was part of me learning how to shoot in manual. Since the subjects don't move, I could take multiple shots with different settings and learn which setting gave the best result.

Biggest thing with any decent camera...learn what it can do and DON'T USE AUTO! I am pretty sure a lot of the cameras made today have additional options. I'd never get one that didn't have a manual setting/other options. Sports, nighttime, panaramic, etc. are NOT good setting to use. IMO I think that is where a lot of people have difficult getting shots they want. Sometimes it works out, but for the most part it doesn't work out all the time.
I use Canon cameras as I said, and mine have M <manual>, TV <Shutter Priority>, AV <Aperture Priority>, and then there are some other settings. IMO these kind of settings are the best to use -- I can't remember what Nikon calls theirs but they have similar buttons that do the same thing. 
I typically use Manual or if I am lazy mode or lighting is constantly changing I may use Shutter Priority. I like having control over my settings.

I am actually thinking about buying a small camera to use around the house, for goats, kids etc. It's so hard dragging my cameras out when I am doing pics at home. I end up missing a lot of cute opportunities. Plus it gives my camera's a break 

Thanks for listening to me ramble...I could go on and on LOL


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

The rambling is good, I need a new camera so the info is nice :greengrin: The one I have now is waay to slow so I miss the shots I wanted of the goats because they have moved by the time it takes it. I take about 50 pics and only get 5 good ones!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I hear ya Maggie! If you decide to ever get one, IMO go into a camera store if you have one and try them out, ask which ones are faster, and see which ones are in your price range, and feel comfortable. You also want one that has the best optical zoom. I do think most of the cameras these days have good optical zoom - back in my regular camera days it was mostly digital zoom - bleh!- you don't want the digital zoom. 
Also, for action you need a fast shutter speed. When I take pictures of the goats running/playing in good lighting I typically don't use less than a shutter speed of 800. <When I do horse racing minimum shutter speed of 1600>. This all plays into learning what each setting does. When you raise your shutter speed, chances are you will have to raise your ISO. <ISO compared to film cameras - film speed 200, 400, etc. etc.>. When I get a chance I'll have to post different scenerios and what settings I used 
But basically knowing what Shutter Speed, Aperture, and ISO do and how to work them together will help with even the cheaper/older cameras - so long as they have some kind of manual settings so you can control/set them. 
It's a lot of fun to learn, I've taught myself everything I know, I have a LOT to learn but it's always fun


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very nice pics..Always love them.... :thumb:  :hi5:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I LOVE your pictures!!!  and what I would do for a front yard like that! :drool: :wink:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I LOOOVEEE looking at your photos!!


----------

